# SportDog ProHunter



## yarrowman (Jul 8, 2012)

Anyone use a SportDog Prohuner 2525? Is it any good?


----------



## Jimbone (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm surprised that you haven't got hammered with responses to go with TT yet. I'll just tell you about my experience. I bought a SportDog Wetland Hunter 3 years ago from a retail chain. It worked OK but had occasional issues where my dog didn't respond. Tried the longer points and same thing but it usually worked for what I needed it for. I'm not a pro and I didn't train every day. I liked that it was camoflauge and that it was cheaper. I used it alot for keeping my dog from wandering or busting away from the yard. After a year or so the rubber coating for the button for the beeper wore off so I contacted Sport Dog. They didn't make that model anymore but gave me the comparable. After a year that one just was not very reliable and didn't seem to hold a charge long. I bought a TT 5 months ago and I'm confident based on everyone's input here that I won't be dissappointed. Buy the best that you can afford and if both SD and TT are the same price it's a no brainer. If TT is more it's probably still a no brainer.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

I have a 2525 after having multiple Pro 500's in the collar clinic every six months. People can say what they like but I paid half the price and use it on my full kennel of dogs on average 6+ hours a day and absolutely love it and will never buy TT again. On a positive note for TT the bark collars are legit!!! I have 8 and IMO they are the best.


----------

